# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Проблема с Firewall

## Ирина2813

У меня на компьютере установленно 2 Firewall. Мне нужно один из них удалить. Вся проблема в том, что я не знаю какой именно удалить. Посоветуйте как быть.
Один из Firewall автоматически установил КИС. Я нашла в настройках КИС, как отключить сетевой экран. Но я боюсь остаться вообще без  Firewall т.к. XP Firewall у меня тоже отключен. И я никак не могу понять откуда у меня взялся еще один Firewall.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Всё на том же рабочем ? Вам же уже говорили, обратиться к админу. Не надо устраивать самодеятельность на работе.

----------


## Ирина2813

Он сказал, что два Firewall могут нормально работать вместе.

----------


## Bratez

> И я никак не могу понять откуда у меня взялся еще один Firewall.


Вы же сами ответили на свой вопрос - один уже был в ХР, второй входит в состав КИС. Соответственно, при установке КИС ХР-шный отключается. А в КИС отключать сетевой экран (=фаервол) не надо, ибо тогда и останетесь совсем без фаервола  :Smiley:

----------


## Bratez

> Он сказал, что два Firewall могут нормально работать вместе.


Не сочтите за грубость, но я бы хотел у него поинтересоваться: презервативы он тоже по два сразу надевает?

----------


## Ирина2813

Спасибо большое за разъяснения. И еще один вопрос. С помощью лога hijackthis обычно смотрят какие программы установлены на компьютере?

----------


## Ирина2813

> Не сочтите за грубость, но я бы хотел у него поинтересоваться: презервативы он тоже по два сразу надевает?


Не знаю :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> С помощью лога hijackthis обычно смотрят какие программы установлены на компьютере?


С помощью лога hijackthis обычно смотрят где сидят вирусы  :Smiley:

----------

